# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hepl - Nhờ các cụ cao thủ chỉ giúp cách lột trần em này.

## huanpt

Tính tháo em này ra ráp chấu cặp, nhưng loay hoay mãi chẳng biết làm thế nào.
Được tới đây là do mình đã phá hỏng 1 số thứ, còn lại toàn là phần cần thiết. Sợ phá nữa sẽ thêm 1 vụ án Cát Tường thì khổ.











...Lát lên cty viết tiếp.

----------


## huanpt

Mặt trước: 


Khoen số 1 cho mở ra theo chiều kim đồng hồ, mở rất nhẹ nhưng sau đó thì không cho ra nữa, cũng không dám mở cố.
Khoen số 2 chắc cho mở vì thấy không liền với cốt. Không biết ra theo chiều kim đồng hồ hay ngược lại?

Mặt sau (gắn pulley)

Thấy có chốt nhưng không biết ra theo chiều kim đồng hồ hay ngược lại?

Em nó quay rất nhẹ và êm, nên sợ làm hỏng thì uống lắm.

Có cụ nào có kinh nghiệm thì chỉ giúp vụ này, cảm ơn các cụ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Rất quan tâm nhưng kiến thức yếu không đóng góp được gì. 
Bác thử bung cái nắp đậy ra xem? 
Trục cốt nhiêu mm vậy bác huanpt? Rỗng hay đặc ruột? Tính gắn mâm cập nhiêu?

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> Rất quan tâm nhưng kiến thức yếu không đóng góp được gì. 
> Bác thử bung cái nắp đậy ra xem? 
> Trục cốt nhiêu mm vậy bác huanpt? Rỗng hay đặc ruột? Tính gắn mâm cập nhiêu?


Đã bung nắp đậy, bên trong chỉ có cái ống chứa dầu cho cả hệ thống.
Trục cố khoảng 20mm, nguyên thủy của nó để chứa hệ thống rút collet.
Tính chơi mini thôi, mâm 80.

Thks

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Cái này nằm trên máy tiện tự động đuôi rút. Tháo thế nào thì.. nhìn ảnh không thấy được ren bọng gì hết.. không dám làm thánh phán.
Nếu phán đại thì thế này.
- Phía đầu cặp thông thường quay theo chiều ngược kim đồng hồ. Vậy nên nếu tự lock thì đai ốc mở theo chiều ngược kim đồng hồ.
- Phía ngược lại thì thì đai ốc mở theo chiều kim đồng hồ.
- Theo tình hình thì nếu SOI được phần trục bên trong, phía 2 đầu bạc đạn, bla bla thì có thể phán chính xác hơn. Vì không thấy cơ cấu chỉnh rơ cho bạc đạn, nếu dùng bác 6 thì không sao, dùng bạc 7 hoặc bạc côn thì phải chỉnh rơ bằng các vòng đệm. Vậy thì cứ theo chiều đai ốc mà tháo  :Big Grin: . Mấy cái lỗ đó có dụng cụ chuyên dùng, hàng chị na cững không đắt, mua về mà tháo, chứ đục dục kiểu này, tháo xong thì thấy góm.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái vụ tháo ra là nghề của em , mà em thắc mắc nó quay em tháo ra làm cái quái gì , cái bịnh của anh em mình mua về là phải tháo rồi chế cháo sau hehehe, nhưng với trình tháo và ráp lại có nguy cơ đưa qua em quá.

----------


## huanpt

> - Phía đầu cặp thông thường quay theo chiều ngược kim đồng hồ. Vậy nên nếu tự lock thì đai ốc mở theo chiều ngược kim đồng hồ.


Anh thấy mấy máy cnc thì nó quay ngược lại mà?




> - Theo tình hình thì nếu SOI được phần trục bên trong, phía 2 đầu bạc đạn


Không soi được mới chết, mở nắp trên ra chỉ thấy 1 ống (ống này chứa dầu thì phải, vì phía sau có con ốc lục giác, mở ra thì dầu tràn ra)



> Mấy cái lỗ đó có dụng cụ chuyên dùng, hàng chị na cững không đắt, mua về mà tháo, chứ đục dục kiểu này, tháo xong thì thấy góm.


Chú có không, cho anh mượn, chứ đục thấy đau lòng quá  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

> cái vụ tháo ra là nghề của em , mà em thắc mắc nó quay em tháo ra làm cái quái gì , cái bịnh của anh em mình mua về là phải tháo rồi chế cháo sau hehehe, nhưng với trình tháo và ráp lại có nguy cơ đưa qua em quá.


... ờh, tháo ra làm quái gì nhưng nếu không tháo thì làm sao "độ" chuôi gắn mâm cập? Cốt trục 20li thì chuôi mâm cập "phủ bì" chắc hợp lý nhỉ?

----------


## sales247

Hôm chủ nhật loay hoay mãi với bác Huân mới rã xác em nó được ra tới đó rồi bó tay.

@ppgas: có phải bác ppgas hôm qua mới giao lưu với e và namcnc bên quận 8 ko nhỉ.

----------

huanpt

----------


## ppgas

> Hôm chủ nhật loay hoay mãi với bác Huân mới rã xác em nó được ra tới đó rồi bó tay.
> 
> @ppgas: có phải bác ppgas hôm qua mới giao lưu với e và namcnc bên quận 8 ko nhỉ.


Hehe... đúng là nó đó  :Smile: . 
Cũng đang đỏ con mắt kiếm cái headstock nên thỉnh thoảng chạy qua bển ngó ngó...  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Máy tiện CNC thì nó quay được CW & CCW luôn ấy chứ. Nên nó quay chiều nào không quan trọng, các ốc nó lock hết bằng phương pháp khác.
Cái headstock của anh nó nằm trên máy tiện đuôi rút, lại không có dấu hiệu nào chứng tỏ nó bọ lock ốc cả. Vậy nên nó phải tự lock và không được đảo chiều quay. Nếu vặn theo CW không được thì vặn theo CCW vậy  :Big Grin: .

Cái dụng cụ đó.. đang nhờ đại ca Nam CNC thuận đường thì mua dùm, nhưng chưa thấy report, chắc là chưa mua hehe.

----------


## anhxco

A Huân gửi a, e xung phong làm bs cát tường, đảm bảo a k bị liên lụy đâu  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

> Máy tiện CNC thì nó quay được CW & CCW luôn ấy chứ. Nên nó quay chiều nào không quan trọng, các ốc nó lock hết bằng phương pháp khác.
> Cái headstock của anh nó nằm trên máy tiện đuôi rút, lại không có dấu hiệu nào chứng tỏ nó bọ lock ốc cả. Vậy nên nó phải tự lock và không được đảo chiều quay. Nếu vặn theo CW không được thì vặn theo CCW vậy .
> 
> Cái dụng cụ đó.. đang nhờ đại ca Nam CNC thuận đường thì mua dùm, nhưng chưa thấy report, chắc là chưa mua hehe.


Cái tool đó hình dáng nó ra sao nhỉ? Tên gọi ra sao? Có gì đi mua làm "ngay và luôn".

----------


## ppgas

Có gì mới cập nhật không bác?

----------


## huanpt

Tình hình mới nhất, đã tháo mặt trước. Mặt sau cứng quá chưa đục ra được mà đã tè le rồi.



Tạm thời chế cháo thì ổn, nhưng mai mốt bảo trì thì phải tính tiếp.

À, mà bác ppgas kiếm ụ headstock làm gì thế? Nói thử em xem nào? Nếu không nhầm thì em đã tha mất cái dự định của bác rồi thì phải?  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Tình hình mới nhất, đã tháo mặt trước. Mặt sau cứng quá chưa đục ra được mà đã tè le.
> 
> Tạm thời chế cháo thì ổn, nhưng mai mốt bảo trì thì phải tính tiếp.
> 
> À, mà bác ppgas kiếm ụ headstock làm gì thế? Nói thử em xem nào? Nếu không nhầm thì em đã tha mất cái dự định của bác rồi thì phải?


Nếu tháo mà để cho nó tè le thì thà đừng tháo bác ah. 
Ren trục phía loadside theo em đoán là ren thuận (clockwise) bác nhỉ? Không biết vậy nó khoá chiều ngược lại bằng kiểu gì nhỉ?

Thôi can bác đừng chế cháo làm gì, kiếm cái mâm cập có ren trong hoặc cái faceplate rồi gá mâm cập lên là ok rồi.

Dự định thì chắc cũng giống bác í mà. Nhưng đường còn dài, "muốn nhanh thì phải từ từ" bác ah.
Hiện tại đang tập trung hoàn chỉnh em mini lathe này trước bác ah. 
Hình mượn của bác gồ  :Smile:

----------

